
NRG CEO resigns amid transition to renewable energy - gromy
http://fortune.com/2015/12/04/david-crane-nrg-energy/
======
barney54
This is a bit of a misleading headline. He resigned because his renewable
energy bets weren't paying off and his company was losing money as a result.

------
obblekk
are there other companies now pursuing cleantech?

~~~
ArkyBeagle
It's much harder with oil at 40ish/bbl.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Very little oil is used in electricity generation, except in Hawaii and Puerto
Rico.

The problem is everyone is racing to deploy renewables, driving the price of
electricity down. This is good for consumers, bad for utilities. Traditional
returns are going right out the window (or rather, are being transferred away
from utilities to renewables manufacturers).

~~~
TYPE_FASTER
Yes, NRG, SolarCity, and Sungevity all were looking to get panels on my house.
Good time to be a consumer.

~~~
toomuchtodo
If you don't mind me asking:

* Did you decide to move forward with an installation?

* If so, who did you select as the installer?

* If not, why not?

